# amazon sword growth



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, i wanted to see how fast amazon swords grow and got a bunch of mixed answers so i decided to find out for myself. i have 12 baby swords in my 29g tank. i use leafzone fertalizer, and 37 watts of light. so it is the typical planted tank setup.

i will post pics every sunday. this is a week ago.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

week 2
they are starting to get more green and have all grown about 3/4".
some leafs have died off but i think that is normal because i seperated these from the mother plant and took them off the string.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Excelent comparizon pics!
You will be suprized with their development!!!!!

Goodwork!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Excelent comparizon pics!
> You will be suprized with their development!!!!!
> 
> Goodwork!


 ya know, you can pin this article. i will take pics every sunday.
and sorry for the first one being smaller than the others, because i posted that pic when i first put them in my tank 2 sundays ago and it was huge so someone resized it for me and that is the best i could get cause i deleted the original. now im gonna take them in all the same mode on the camera 680*480


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I will pinned it when you post a decent update on this!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

note: i switched tank spaces and that was a 3 hour ordealhttp://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/index.php?showtopic=44773&st=0&#entry529299, so i had to take plants out and re arrange, i tried to keep them in the same places. but the only one im sure that is in the same place is the one on the very right. also i added a diy co2 system(2 litre bottle ones)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

read above first

week 3 of amazon sword growth


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the one of the right has grown a ton of leafs since i got it, and the one on the left has grown a ton in lenght. all are steadily growing.

is that enough for ya jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice pics.....keep them updated...

Topic Pinned....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looking great


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry, forgot to put it up sunday. but i moved them to my 10g, cause3 i got some3 new plants for my 29g. my 10g now looks awesome. i havent seen too much growth, i think they are slowing down. but they all are in perfect condition and have no dead leafs ect..

week 4


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry, i keep on getting new plants and having to move everything around. they are now back in the 29g, and should stay that way for a while.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

illnino,so your keeping those plants alive with out Co2?


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

nice experiment.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they have stopped growing for the mostpart the last two weeks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

now i have half them in my 10g, and half in my 29g, 10g has no co2 and 29 had co2


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

hey illino dont you root up the plants when you vaccum the bottom of your tank or do you have them weighted down?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

nice growth! It's looking good!


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

y did u stop updates?


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

nice plants i think that's what i need to invest in next!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I un-pin this topic since many months have passed without an update.....


----------

